# Receptor RDS



## nikestereo (Ene 8, 2010)

Estimados Amigos de la Hermosa Electrónica: Hola a todos . Les comento que estoy interesado en hacer un proyecto de un receptor RDS con PIC.EL CI que demodula la señal MPX proveniente de algun receptor FM es el TDA7330. Me surgieron varios inconvenientes al empezar el proyecto. A la hora de pedir el Xtal que necesita el Demodulador (4.332 MHz) me encontré con el inconveniente de que ninguna casa de electrónica posee ese cristal específico de esa frecuencia, lo más común cercano a esa misma es de 4.194MHz ó  4.433619MHz. Buscando en la hoja de datos, encontré que puede trabajar a dos frecuencias a la que he buscado o al doble pero ninguna de las dos son de valores "comerciales".  He  buscado otros Demoduladores RDS, pero tambien trabajan o con la misma frecuencia o con un Cristal de Cerámica tipo Murata de 456 KHz para el caso del CI STK311-020 (que seguramente no se fabrica más este integrado). Una posible solución que se me ocurrió es un prescaler o un divisor de frecuencia pero no se como aplicarlo . Alguna otra Solución para mi inconveniente?? 
Cuando quise buscar el CI en alguna casa tampoco pude encontrarlo . Una solución es pedirlo fuera de Argentina pero no quiero estar pagando una fortuna por un Xtal y un CI, para eso lo fabrico yo  . 


Adjunto Varios Archivitos para que vean el Proyecto
Imagen del Proyecto





Ésta es la página de donde extraje el Proyecto

```
http://users.telenet.be/hollie/picmicro/rds.htm
```
Este es el esquemático de la Fuente 




Este es el esquemático del Demodulador y el PIC




Este es el esquemático de la interface (en este caso a la PC, en el mío la idea es a un LCD o Cartel de LED)




El Código Fuente del Proyecto es el Siguiente que espero poder hacerlo en C

```
http://users.telenet.be/hollie/picmicro/files/rds/rds.asm
```

Mis saludos Cordiales 
Nikestereo​


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Tengo una duda: tienes emisoras que transmitan RDS ?. Salu2.


----------



## nikestereo (Feb 9, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Tengo una duda: tienes emisoras que transmitan RDS ?. Salu2.



Tengo Un Emisor de RDS, la cuestión es que yo deseo modificar una radio vieja y usar la señal que proviene de la antena y procesarla para que me deje ver los RDS de las radios.  Es decri En vez de un Emisor hacer un Receptor


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahhhh. bien, volviendo a tu consulta inicial sobre el cristal de la frecuencia que no consigues, lo que me ocurre es recurrir a un circuito PLL. Salu2.


----------



## crimson (Feb 10, 2010)

Algo más sencillo es usar un cristal de 5 MHz y sumarlo a uno de 8 MHz, bajado un poco de frecuencia, para que dé 7,996MHz. Se suman las frecuencias, se pasan por un circuito sintonizado en 12,996MHz, entra a un conformador (que dé onda cuadrada), de allí a un divisor x 3 y ya tenemos 4.332MHz. Saludos C


----------



## nikestereo (Feb 13, 2010)

Muchísimas Gracias! Estoy en campaña por conseguir el Integrado ! Gracias tecnogirl y Crimson


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2010)

Aquí te dejo un pdf con un mexclador digital, y en el dibujo están los valores para sintonizar la mezcla a 12,997 MHz. Saludos C


----------



## nikestereo (Feb 24, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Aquí te dejo un pdf con un mexclador digital, y en el dibujo están los valores para sintonizar la mezcla a 12,997 MHz. Saludos C


Crimson: Sigo en la diyuntiva que es lo mas conveniente el circuito que tu me has dado de los dos cristales ó un circuito PLL. Cual tiene mayor estabilidad ? Cual me recomiendan


----------



## crimson (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola nikestereo, vos necesitás una sola frecuencia, por lo tanto el circuito más sencillo es el de dos cristales, los PLL se utilizan cuando hay que variar la frecuencia, en transmisores o sintonizadores por ejemplo. Incluso para una sola frecuencia el circuito sería mucho más complejo con PLL. Saludos C


----------



## nikestereo (Feb 25, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola nikestereo, vos necesitás una sola frecuencia, por lo tanto el circuito más sencillo es el de dos cristales, los PLL se utilizan cuando hay que variar la frecuencia, en transmisores o sintonizadores por ejemplo. Incluso para una sola frecuencia el circuito sería mucho más complejo con PLL. Saludos C


Muchas Gracias . Estoy viendo el circuito del multiplexor, las inductancias, los capacitores y lo que me pasaste sería el control de un switch de los 4 que trae el 4066 no?  
Para que son esas dos compuertas NOT que tiene ? 
Que señal le tendría que introducir al IN del switch para tener la cuadrada ?


----------



## crimson (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola nikestereo, te dejo los pdf del artículo completo, donde está la explicación de funcionamiento. Te hice un esquema de cómo irían los dos osciladores, con dos de las compuertas del 74HC04. La salida iría a un divisor por tres, hay muchos en la red con CD4017, habría que usar un HC por la frecuencia de trabajo. Como ves, el cristal de 8M tiene una inductancia, para bajarlo un poco de frecuencia. Saludos C


----------



## Elfaka (Ago 23, 2010)

Justo lo que ando buscando!! nikestereo pudiste armarlo?? yo tambien soy de Argentina y por ende no voy a conseguir esos componentes!! avisame si pudiste me interesaria armarlo!! un abrazo!!


----------



## nikestereo (Ago 24, 2010)

Elfaka: Mirá no lo puede armar por el impedimento del Xtal ya que se puede conseguir el TDA7330, lo máximo que llegue a ver es que digikey.com los comercializa PERO sale 40 USD el envío y 1USD el xtal. -> Un garrón comercial !.- Encntré un integrado muy intereante denominado LT6904 (Oscilador Programable vía Serie de 1kHz a 68MHz !!!!! ) , pero como siempre En argentina no está y digikey tampoco dispone de ese integrado aunque lo tiene clasificado . Estos impedimentos son los que me pusieron un techo al proyecto y me bloquearon.  

LTC6904 en Digikey

Quisiera saber si es posible conseguir que un pic Genere una onda asi usando un preescaler . Tengo mis serias dudas sobre modificarle con un Capacitor variable conectado a una pata del al Xtal. de 4 MHz, ya que creo que perdería su caracterítica única de oscilación: la precisión


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 26, 2010)

Para el TDA7330 y el cuarzo de 4.332 podeis probar en www.voti.nl . Atentos a la letra pequeña referente al pago y los envíos, sobretodo a los de fuera de europa.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2010)

pero crimson ya te dió la solución al cristal! es un poco más aparatoso que un simple cristal pero vale la pena!


----------



## nikestereo (Ago 31, 2010)

Pero Dj_Glenn tu lo has probado a ese esquemático (el de crimson ) ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

no lo he llevado personalmente a la práctica pero esa es la forma de hacerlo. es rebuscado pero de momento es la mejor solución. También podrías usar un vco y controlarlo con un pll.


----------

